# International 856



## Tau44

Hello,

I am thinking about purchasing a International 856 with a front end loader? I was wondering what the pro's and con's were to this tractor? Is this a reliable tractor? Anything that particularly goes wrong with this series tractor?

What is good price for one with a loader.

Thanks,
Tau


----------



## Live Oak

I am sure that Partsman can tell you much more about these tractors than I can. I am currently looking around for a similar machine (800 or 1000 56, 66 or 86 series). I have doing a bit of reading up and educating myself on these machines and they appear to be very strong and utilitarian tractors. They do have their areas of concern which require a bit of knowledge in operation to prevent unknowingly causing problems or damage. Pay close attention to the condition of the torque amplifier (TA). Many consider the TA a weak point but with proper operation (ie: not using it as a speed brake among other things) it should at least last the life of the engine. Other areas to pay close attention to is the head gasket due to age and corrosion. The 856 packs over 100 pto hp from the 407 IH diesel which should cover a large range of tasks. Red Power Magazine has a fairly large following of these machines and has a forum soley dedicated to these machines. 

How many hours are on this machine? Be sure to check out the pins and bushings of the loader as well and doing a leak down check. If you have the tools, get an oil sample from the trans and engine. If these one falls through, let me know. I have been keeping my eye on a few 1066's and 1086's in my area that look to be in real nice shape. I am not ready to buy yet, but and doing my homework now.


----------



## parts man

Unfortunately I haven't had any experience with an 856, but I believe they were a good reliable tractor as long as maintenance was kept up. I think if you check the things Chief covered you should be well on your way.:thumbsup:


----------



## cowpoke

Chief gave you a lot of things to check that are good things too look over.

A few others I would mention are...

clutch on a loader tractor can often need repair bad, and check how "tight" the shifter shifts. Sometimes the forks can get worn from all the extra shifting with a loader and that can be a bad thing.

The 407 german diesel is a solid motor as long as it hasn't been neglected.


----------



## parts man

Thanks for the input Cowpoke,, and welcome to TF.com!!:friends:


----------



## Tau44

I didn't buy the tractor. The guy and I couldn't come to an agreed price. Price he qouted and wanted was way high I thought. 9800.00 with loader. But he wouldn't tell me anything about the tractor. He said he did over haul the engine but that was it. He acted insulted when I asked other quetions.

Tau


----------



## parts man

Probly a good plan to walk away,, if he wouldn't talk about the tractor, it was likely because he had nothing good to say!!


----------



## tbaudoin

*International 856 for Sale*

I have an International 856 for Sale. It is set up with a Cameco sugarcane loader / ditch digger (a VERY large bolt-on attachment!) It is also configured as a high crop, with front wheel extensions and large rear wheels. The differential has been flipped so that the drive train runs backward (forward is actually reverse), as this is the direction cane loaders typically ran. I currently need to change a radiator gasket and one hydraulic hose, but everything else works fine. I'm asking $5000 (it's just too big for my needs!)


----------



## clblsky

*Ih 856*

Do you still have that 856 for sale?


----------



## tbaudoin

I have an 856 for sale, but it doesn't have the front end loader. It does have a Cameco rear mounted cane loader / ditch digger. I recently used it to dig building footings 5ft deep (hurricane alley). I have had absolutely no trouble with this tractor, although I have been warned not to slow the throttle down too quickly, as the cylinder sleeve walls were made thin and could buckle under the pressure recuction. Overall, it's one of the best tractors I've ever bought!


----------



## tbaudoin

clbisky,
Sorry, but I'm just seeing your question now...yes, it's still for sale. This is the only place that I've posted it so far.


----------



## lexc269

i have a friends 856 trying to help him out with a shifting detent problem the far right range feels fine but the inter shifter handle has a post that engages two shift arms. i built up that post with a touch of mig wire and shimmed every thing on that shaft tight still feels like one of those shake it do a couple loops and slam it in to where the gear is/was AT one time this is a serious safety issue. question is where is the detent ball and spring located for inter shifter assy? this has a cab so floor boards are rusted bolts and a general pain to explore the trans shift cover if not where i need to be looking


----------

